# Digital set top box splitters



## kumar26fl (Jun 21, 2006)

Hello,
I have cable service through a digital set top box. This digital signal is fed into my main TV. Now I want to feed another TV in my bedroom. Do I have to go for another digital set top box to get digital channels there? Another set top box with my service provider is another new account and registration. I was thinking is there any way that I can use some splitters/modulators etc that can split the signal coming out of the one digital set top box and feed both the TV's? 

Please suggest...

Thanks


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Yes, you need another digital cable box. No, a splitter will let you split the analog cable channels, but you need another box to decode the digital channels.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The exception to the above...

IF you do not want independent viewing on the bedroom TV (i.e. you are fine with watching the exact same channel in the bedroom as on the living room TV at the same time) then you could split the video output from the box and feed both TVs.

You wouldn't be able to watch two different channels... but you would be able to watch TV in the bedroom with the single box.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

You're right. He asked about splitting the signal "coming out of the one digital set top box". Yes, at that point, you can split the analog output to feed as many TVs as you want, all showing the same thing.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I wasn't sure from the original poster's question if unique viewing was desired, so I figured I'd supplement your info just in case. I know that often in my house I could get along with just one receiver split in that fashion into the bedroom since I can only be in one place at a time anyway! But I still have opted to go with two receivers anyway.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I split my primary cable line before it goes to the HD DVR, my only stb. The other
side goes directly to the RF input on my widescreen tv. Then I feed the composite
output of the stb to a tx and wirelessly to four other tvs, two of which also have their
own cable feeds, so that 3 of my 5 tvs have two sources (not counting the DVD),
while the two small tvs are slaves to the wireless output of the stb.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

kumar26fl said:


> Now I want to feed another TV in my bedroom. Do I have to go for another digital set top box to get digital channels there?


How do you feel about having remote control of this cable box while watching in the bedroom?


> Another set top box with my service provider is another new account and registration.


If the box is "included" in your housing situation, you should ask the manager about a second box. Does anyone around you have multiple boxes?


> I was thinking is there any way that I can use some splitters/modulators etc that can split the signal coming out of the one digital set top box and feed both the TV's?


If your main TV is capable of using line inputs (RCA, S-VHS), you could feed it that way and send the RF output to the bedroom.

An RF remote system is probably a lot cheaper than renting a box for $9.95 a month.


----------

